# think i deleted rc.conf files



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

well i am now triying to donfigure xorg so i tried to active mice and keybord so i did this:

```
# ee /etc/rc.conf
```
Then i add dbus_enable="YES" hald_enable="YES", then pressed esc and saved changes.
Now i enter with ee to that directory and i dont see any line in it. Can someone help me? Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 1, 2010)

rc.conf(5)
Write from strach


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

Oz said:
			
		

> Now i enter with ee to that directory and i dont see any line in it. Can someone help me? Is there any way to fix that?



See if it's still there: [cmd=]ls -al /etc/rc.conf*[/cmd]

If not, just create a new one:

```
hostname="mymachine.mydomain.home"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
```

These two should be the minimal. Change the re0 to your interface.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

I get -rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2010)

Oz said:
			
		

> then pressed esc and saved changes.
> Now i enter with ee to that directory and i dont see any line in it.


That's quite odd. I've never seen an editor remove files. You're doing something wrong or *you* removed it.



			
				Oz said:
			
		

> I get -rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel


It's there with the right permissions. So you're doing something wrong. Try `% cat /etc/rc.conf`.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

OP still thinks /etc/rc.conf is a directory, I believe, so an attempt to [cmd=]cd /etc/rc.conf[/cmd] is the likely cause of any error he sees. Oz, it is a file, not a directory. You can't ee a directory, and you can't cd to a file. Please pick up a booklet covering Unix basics, like files, directories, permissions, shell redirection, etc. Small investment, big returns.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

well i tried following what the handbook said when configuring xorg. It says something like this:



> Starting with version 7.4, Xorg can use HAL to autodetect keyboards and mice. The sysutils/hal and devel/dbus ports are installed as dependencies of x11/xorg, but must be enabled by the following entries in the /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> hald_enable="YES"
> dbus_enable="YES"



But it doesnt says any code so i tried ee.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 2, 2010)

Everything looks okay. So again, does `% cat /etc/rc.conf` not show the contents of /etc/rc.conf?

And don't forget to start them.
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`


----------



## Oz (Apr 2, 2010)

well i reinstalled xD so no i am gonna try to do everyting ok. I'll keep u catched up.


----------



## Oz (Apr 2, 2010)

Can someone post the exactly code i have to write to do what the handbook asks?


----------



## Oz (Apr 2, 2010)

the exact*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll repeat my earlier advice: get a Unix command-line book/manual/reference and _please_ get acquainted with working on the console. You'll destroy your system if you don't understand what you type or why you type it, and you can't expect even the most enthusiastic forum members to spell everything out for you. Some homework will need to be done, because 'trial and error' are very real concepts otherwise.


----------



## Oz (Apr 3, 2010)

I think i know now wich was the problem. I think i was using ee tect editor but as prompt and no as root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2010)

That has no conceptual meaning, but good for you ..

Closing this one now.


----------

